# Strange problem about "moused" ?



## sw2wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

If *I* do not use the moused, it is normal when browsing web pages. With moused configured the "scrolling up" operation _sometimes_ turns into going back to previous page.


```
>cat /etc/rc.conf | grep -i mouse
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_flags="-F 200 -A 1.5,2.0 -a 0.7 -r high"
moused_enable="YES"

>cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i mouse
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
>cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i zaxis
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## tingo (Apr 20, 2012)

And you don't have a mouse with a "click" wheel (a button on the mouse wheel) which perhaps interferes?


----------

